# Help With Alloy Wheels.... Bilberry Not Cutting it ???



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi,
Looking for advice on getting my alloys back into shape.

Some Pics first. These were taken after using Billbery diluted 1:4... which removed some surface marks, followed by using neat Billbery ( left to dwell for around 3-4 minm rubbed in with a sponge and then jet washed off. Leaving me this...




























The wheels themselves are fine, however the polished rim are the problem. Surface of the wheel rims feels rough also.

Should I treat again with more neat Billberry and increase the dwell time ?

This is how the wheels looked when | got them....









What would you suggest....

Thanks

Perm


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

looks like you need the lips polishing cant see any cleaner moving that.


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

well from pics looks like outer rim is corroded no amount of bilberry will shift that they need sanding down


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

needs a refurb


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Yup deffo refurb and polish time. Mini split rims are a shocker for this !!!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

unfortunately bilberry only removes dirt not corrosion

the only way you'll get corrosion fixed is a refurb


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

deffo in need of a refurb if the rest of the rim is fine you may be just be able to get the lip re done :thumb:


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

you will need to split the wheels and get the outer lips repolished , the joys of split rims


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually you can remove that with a dedicated Aluminum cleaner. Autosmart Ali will shift that and leave the surface bright. You can then polish them using your favourite metal polish. The only thing i would suggest is check with AS that Ali is safe for split rim wheels (thats if they are proper split rims and not immitation,there doesnt look enough bolts for them to be real splits) as Ali is a very strong wheel cleaner infact i reckon its the strongest out there.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I've removed far worse corrosion than that with a decent metal polish, however they can go back to that state quite quickly if you run them while there's still salt on the roads etc...


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

As above i reckon you could DIY that.

You'll need to get yourself a polishing tool, ideally a dremel. And then some autosol and some metal polishing bits.

Get the wheels off and spend a few hours polishing, they should come up fine. Then just make sure you keep up with the wax (ideally something really hard like collinite) to stop it happenning again.

Split rims require a regimented cleaning routine, slack off and in winter weater they'll go back to how they were.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

you could polish the lips yes - but make sure you use a good sealant , a couple of thorough coats of it to to protect it from road grime. :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Once back to new, if it were me I'd probably have them laquered...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Clark said:


> Once back to new, if it were me I'd probably have them laquered...


Aye.. seems like a good idea - as long as the lacquer doesn't split..

have it done professionally like - get some poorboys sealant too :thumb:


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

many thanks.
will keep you informed of progress.

Perm


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Clark said:


> I've removed far worse corrosion than that with a decent metal polish, however they can go back to that state quite quickly if you run them while there's still salt on the roads etc...


Clark,
What do you call a decent metal polish ? [ I have autosol and britemax easy cut and final finish ]

What is the best technique for using it ?

Thanks

Perm


----------



## RumblyTripod (Jan 12, 2009)

Remind me never to get split rims:doublesho


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

RumblyTripod said:


> Remind me never to get split rims:doublesho


however.... they do look fantastic when cleaned.....


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Have you tried just using autsol on the lips yet ? This used to happen quite regularly with my BBS Rs's. A bit of hard work with autosol fixed them. Or try some brasso or silvo wadding on a little section to see if that shifts it. I wouldnt think you will need to go as far as getting them refurbed, but i could be wrong. But try the above first, no point in spending your hard earned money on refurbing or even dremelling if you dont need to. As Clark says above, Ive removed far worse than that from my splits. Gives you back ache if you do it on the car though so be warned. 

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Autosol should crack it, might leave a few surface imperfections however


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Agressive clay bar?


----------



## bratfass (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi,

another possibility:

try AluBright from raceglaze for cleaning the rims


Alu Bright - Deoxidiser

Dissolves corrosion from steel, alloy and most metals within minutes. Foam up on parts in situ or immerse. Far more effective than most similar products, ideal for engine parts such as engine blocks, turbochargers, pipework, and anywhere you need to get back to the original finish - ideal for Concours preparation.


and JetLaq for sealing


Jet Laq - Non Paint Laquer

Unique non-paint lacquer for protection and enhancement of bright metal. Withstands heat over 200C. Dries to a wet look vaseline like finish that skins over when disturbed. Fine mist 1,200 shot pump spary. For wheels, engines, bumpers, radiators, motor cycles etc. Ideal to protect porous alloy after treatment with AluBright.


Perhaps it would do the work, I used it to get my intake-header, throttle-body and all the bare aluminium-parts and it looks fine. I cleaned it first with the AB, polished the parts as good as I could do (with a big cotton-mop-disc and a menzerna polishing-block) and sealed it with the JL


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

i have some jet laq and personally found it pointless. its like thick oil almost, pretty sure it would wash off wheels in no time at all . i never found it to skin over as such either , how did you find it bratfass ?


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

perm said:


> Clark,
> What do you call a decent metal polish ? [ I have autosol and britemax easy cut and final finish ]
> 
> What is the best technique for using it ?
> ...


Britemax Easy Cut and some elbow grease is all you'll need. 

In the long run, probably better having them refurbed. Then seal them with Final Shine.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Aye.. seems like a good idea - as long as the lacquer doesn't split..
> 
> have it done professionally like - get some poorboys sealant too :thumb:


problem is as well, that laquering them robs them of their finish


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Not trying to point the finger - just trying to learn, but would using the Valet Pro Bilberry neat have caused the corrosion on the polished rims? I may be wrong, but I thought most strong wheel cleaners couldn't really be used on polished rims (unless its a weaker wheel cleaner designed for custom wheels or something).


----------



## Satty (Aug 24, 2008)

as many have said id use a metal polish..


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

quick update.
Tried on a small area using britemax easy cut followed by britemax final finish and the edge came up fantastically well. Applied both products using one of those "magic eraser" foam blocks.

The hardest part is wiping away the black bleed which both product produce without spreading it over the rest of the wheel edge. Will wait until the things are a little warmer before having a proper go. 

Thanks to everyone for the help and ideas. 

Cheers

Perm


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

perm said:


> quick update.
> Tried on a small area using britemax easy cut followed by britemax final finish and the edge came up fantastically well. Applied both products using one of those "magic eraser" foam blocks.
> 
> Perm


Is that magic eraser the same as the Autoglym magic sponge? They are an amazing tool - great at removing scuffs and stains on all types of upholstery!


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep same sort of thing.
White block which you cut to size and dampen before use. I bought mine from the poundshop. Great item to clean all sort of things.


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

perm said:


> Yep same sort of thing.
> White block which you cut to size and dampen before use. I bought mine from the poundshop. Great item to clean all sort of things.


Yeah, sounds the same, only the Autoglym version is already cut to size.


----------

